# Telefon-Unsinn aus Italien...



## dogsffm (5 September 2011)

Hallo,

nachdem ich nun schon einiges mit ähnl. Inhalt gelesen habe, muß ich auch etwas über solche Vorfälle bei uns schreiben.
Problem: Vorzugsweise wird morgens ab 7.00 aus Italien (Ortsvorwahl = offensichtl. Perugia) angerufen, generell keine Nachricht auf dem AB.
Eine v. uns geht ran und wird entsprechend gut hörbar aggressiv, eine Kinderstimme ist vorher kurz zu hören (kann auch verstellt sein, da nur Unverständliches gesagt wird), dann wird von dort aus gleich aufgelegt.

Wir haben keine Kontakte nach Italien, keinen Urlaub dort gemacht.

*00390753720933* - was will der Künstler uns sagen????

Verwählt..., das wäre etwas zu oft.
Alle 2 Tage?!
Wo ist der Sinn?! ...Datenspeicherung und -wiederverkauf????
Vielleicht hat ja einer eine Idee...bin dankbar für Hilfe, denn es nervt.


----------



## Antiscammer (5 September 2011)

Da kann man nur spekulieren.

Ein Callcenter wird es nicht sein, da passt die Kinderstimme nicht dazu.
Möglicherweise hat irgendein Italiener Angehörige in Deutschland und versucht, diese anzurufen, hat aber aus irgendwelchen Gründen die falsche Nummer. Andererseits würde er dann nicht immer zur selben Zeit anrufen, und er würde auf Italienisch versuchen, sich zu erklären, und nicht gleich auflegen.
Wenn es ein amoklaufendes Faxgerät wäre, dann würde man ein Piepen hören.

Schwer, sich einen Reim daraus zu machen. Grundsätzlich kann die anrufende Nummer auch mit Voice-over-IP-Spoofing gefälscht sein.

Wenn Du eine Fritz-Box hast, kannst Du die Rufnummer in der Telefonanlage blocken.
http://antispam-ev.de/wiki/Telefon_Konfiguration


----------

